# Evil GM Mafia [Day 24]



## Phantom (Nov 8, 2011)

GOOD MORNING BEAUTIFULS!








REMEMBER THE RULES!
No out of thread communication.
Do not quote role PMs.
NO ABSTAINS.
No editing or deleting posts.
Inactivity sucks. You need to post each day phase or die, don't send in night actions? YOU DIE.
*48 hours for discussion.*


----------



## .... (Nov 8, 2011)

*Re: Evil GM Mafia [Day 1]*

...?

So _soon._ 0_0


----------



## Phantom (Nov 8, 2011)

*Re: Evil GM Mafia [Day 1]*



Mawile said:


> ...?
> 
> So _soon._ 0_0


 
Welcome to BASTARD MODE mafia.


----------



## donotlookatdiagram (Nov 8, 2011)

*Re: Evil GM Mafia [Day 1]*

Phantom used Confusing Role PM!
It's super effective!
donotlookatdiagram became confused!
He hurt himself in confusion!


----------



## Phantom (Nov 8, 2011)

*Re: Evil GM Mafia [Day 1]*

Also, since there are no abstains, lynching will be randomized if you people don't lynch.


----------



## donotlookatdiagram (Nov 8, 2011)

*Re: Evil GM Mafia [Day 1]*

Who wants to get lynched?


----------



## Dragon (Nov 8, 2011)

*Re: Evil GM Mafia [Day 1]*

Can we discuss role PMs as long as we don't quote them?


----------



## ole_schooler (Nov 8, 2011)

*Re: Evil GM Mafia [Day 1]*

So apparently we start with the daytime.  Meaning there is absolutely no chance anyone but the mafia know who is innocent.  I'd vote to lynch *Phantom*, but we did sign up for this.  Tell y'all what, if you can't find a better person to lynch, go ahead and get me, as my role is completely useless and will only provide confusions for the town.


----------



## Zero Moment (Nov 8, 2011)

*Re: Evil GM Mafia [Day 1]*

:\
So....


----------



## Littlestream (Nov 8, 2011)

*Re: Evil GM Mafia [Day 1]*

Apparently it is daytime... oh great, apparently I'm Captain Obvious now. Anyway, this leaves us with even _less_ of an idea who to lynch than night zero usually does. Great. I'm basically saying stuff everyone knows, though. I got nothing.


----------



## ole_schooler (Nov 8, 2011)

*Re: Evil GM Mafia [Day 1]*

As clueless as we all are, the fairest thing might be to let the GM randomly kill one of us.  It's either that, or we make our own random decision.


----------



## Phantom (Nov 8, 2011)

*Re: Evil GM Mafia [Day 1]*

Pssht the mafia don't even know who each other are.


----------



## DarkAura (Nov 8, 2011)

*Re: Evil GM Mafia [Day 1]*

My role was something i fucking couldn't find out. So i vote we lynch *Butterfree* *Phantom*, because she confuses the fuck out of me.


----------



## RK-9 (Nov 8, 2011)

*Re: Evil GM Mafia [Day 1]*

She's not playing


----------



## DarkAura (Nov 8, 2011)

*Re: Evil GM Mafia [Day 1]*

*rolls eyes* Why........the fuck........would i lynch a player.....when there was no night phase? You obviously do not get humor. Since we cant abstain, we should just randy lynch.


----------



## Dragon (Nov 8, 2011)

*Re: Evil GM Mafia [Day 1]*

Did anyone get a role name in their PM? I was just told 'you can do X'. There wasn't a name or anything, which makes me suspect there may be something up with that.

In any case, I suggest early inactive lynching since I assume everyone who's posted already does _not_ want to die unless they're alien..?


----------



## Mai (Nov 8, 2011)

*Re: Evil GM Mafia [Day 1]*



Windyragon said:


> Did anyone get a role name in their PM? I was just told 'you can do X'. There wasn't a name or anything, which makes me suspect there may be something up with that.
> 
> In any case, I suggest early inactive lynching since I assume everyone who's posted already does _not_ want to die unless they're alien..?


Well you know the mafia don't want to die either, right :V It's pretty rare in mafia for people to _want_ to die, but it can happen (by lynching of course an alien/jester, by nightkills maybe bomb or bulletproof)!

I only had a name. Which sucks because I've never heard of my role :(


----------



## DarkAura (Nov 8, 2011)

*Re: Evil GM Mafia [Day 1]*

I never got a name! It just told me that something wasnt the best answer. But what? >=U


----------



## Dragon (Nov 8, 2011)

*Re: Evil GM Mafia [Day 1]*



Mai said:


> Well you know the mafia don't want to die either, right :V


Yeah of course; I mean that the people who've posted are paying attention to the game and so have value. ..This point will end up moot when the two, three people who haven't posted yet do, though.

So the role PMs are all different! ..This is interesting, yet completely useless information.


----------



## Light (Nov 9, 2011)

*Re: Evil GM Mafia [Day 1]*

Wake up *i*n the morning feeling like P Diddy
(*H*ey, wh*a*t up girl?)
Grab my glasses, I'm out the door, I'm gonna hit this city
(Lets go)
Before I lea*ve*, brush my *t*eeth with a bottle *o*f Jack
'Cause when I leave for the night, I ain't coming back

I'm *talk*ing pedicure on o*u*r toe*s*, toes
Try*ing* on all our clothe*s*, cl*o*thes
Boys blowing up our pho*n*es, phones
Drop-topping, playing our favorite CDs
Pulling up to the parties
Trying to get a little bit tipsy

Don't stop, make it pop
DJ, blow my speakers up
Toni*g*ht, I'mma fight
'Til we see the sun*l*ight
Tick tock on the clock
But the part*y* don't stop, no

Ain't got a ca*r*e *i*n world, but got plenty of beer
Ain't got no money in my po*c*ket, but I'm already here
And now, the dude*s* are lining up cause they hear we got swagger
But we kick em to the curb unless they look like Mick Jagger

Don't stop, make it pop
DJ, blow my speakers up
Tonight, I'mma *f*ight
'Til we see the s*u*nlight
Ti*ck* tock on the clock
But the party don't stop, no

Don't stop, make it pop
DJ, blow my speakers up
*T*onig*h*t, I'mma fight
'T*i*l we *s*ee the sunlight
Tick tock on the clock
But the party don't stop, no


----------



## .... (Nov 9, 2011)

*Re: Evil GM Mafia [Day 1]*



			
				エル. (DECODED);551503 said:
			
		

> I have to talk using song lyrics
> 
> fuck
> 
> this


Okay then.


----------



## Wargle (Nov 9, 2011)

*Re: Evil GM Mafia [Day 1]*

I am making an assumption of my role PM that simply said 'you are <adjective>' I am pretty sure my role sucks for everyone but mafia, because this is one the worst roles ever.


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Nov 9, 2011)

*Re: Evil GM Mafia [Day 1]*

There are literally less than thirty characters in my role PM. Wut.


----------



## .... (Nov 9, 2011)

*Re: Evil GM Mafia [Day 1]*



Chief Zackrai said:


> There are literally less than thirty characters in my role PM. Wut.


I have 67 characters. 54 of them are useless.


----------



## donotlookatdiagram (Nov 9, 2011)

*Re: Evil GM Mafia [Day 1]*

I can't even figure out my alignment from mine. It could go both ways.


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Nov 9, 2011)

*Re: Evil GM Mafia [Day 1]*



Mawile said:


> I have 67 characters. 54 of them are useless.


good.


----------



## Zero Moment (Nov 9, 2011)

*Re: Evil GM Mafia [Day 1]*

Mine was pretty clear, but it insinuated that I may be a quack.


----------



## ole_schooler (Nov 9, 2011)

*Re: Evil GM Mafia [Day 1]*

In the name of mercy, then, *エル*.


----------



## Zero Moment (Nov 9, 2011)

*Re: Evil GM Mafia [Day 1]*



ole_schooler said:


> In the name of mercy, then, *エル*.


Why?


----------



## ole_schooler (Nov 9, 2011)

*Re: Evil GM Mafia [Day 1]*



Legendaryseeker99 said:


> Why?


Because someone has to get this started, and if they die, at least they don't have to post with song lyrics anymore.


----------



## Phantom (Nov 9, 2011)

*Re: Evil GM Mafia [Day 1]*

*laughing ass off*


----------



## DarkAura (Nov 9, 2011)

*Re: Evil GM Mafia [Day 1]*

*Flips GM off for making this so confusing*

I think i figured my role out though, and it is fucking useless. =( Meh, *エル.*, cause decoding song lyrics is tiresome. Also, we can't abstain. =(


----------



## donotlookatdiagram (Nov 9, 2011)

*Re: Evil GM Mafia [Day 1]*

*エル.* 
Still don't know my role.


----------



## Phantom (Nov 9, 2011)

*Re: Evil GM Mafia [Day 1]*

As the town discussed they seemed to ignore Darkaura, she was tired of being ignored... ignore this!

_*DarkAura commited suicide. They were innocent.


Their role was Suicidal Townie (commits suicide once the thread reaches more than 30 posts).*_


----------



## donotlookatdiagram (Nov 9, 2011)

*Re: Evil GM Mafia [Day 1]*

WHAT.


----------



## .... (Nov 9, 2011)

*Re: Evil GM Mafia [Day 1]*

o-o

Anyway, *エル.*


----------



## Zero Moment (Nov 9, 2011)

*Re: Evil GM Mafia [Day 1]*

Yay.
*L*


----------



## Wargle (Nov 9, 2011)

*Re: Evil GM Mafia [Day 1]*

*Ehru*

Then


----------



## Light (Nov 9, 2011)

*Re: Evil GM Mafia [Day 1]*

You say that I'm messing with your head
All cause I was making out with your friend
Love hurts whether it's right or wrong
I can't stop cause I'm having too much fun

You're on your knees
Begging please
Stay with me
But honestly
I just need to be a little crazy

All my life I've been good,
But now
I'm thinking What The Hell
All I want is to mess around
And I don't really care about
If you love me
If you hate me
You can save me
Baby, baby
All my life I've been good
But now
Whoaaa...
What The Hell

You're on your *k*nees
Begging ple*a*se
Stay with me
But honestly
I just need to be a little c*r*azy

All my life I've been good,
But now
I'm thin*k*ing Wh*at* The Hell
All I want is to mess
around

And I don't really care about
If you love me
If you hate me
You can save me
Baby, baby
All my life I've been good
But now
Whoaaa...
What The Hell

All my life I've been good,
But now
I'm thinking What The Hell
All I want is to mess around
And I don't really care about


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Nov 9, 2011)

*Re: Evil GM Mafia [Day 1]*



			
				エル.;551847 said:
			
		

> doctor claim


summed it up


----------



## Dragon (Nov 9, 2011)

*Re: Evil GM Mafia [Day 1]*



			
				エル.;551847 said:
			
		

> I am fucking doctor *Karkat* hasn't talked


I'll buy that.


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Nov 9, 2011)

*Re: Evil GM Mafia [Day 1]*

oh and he said Karkat hasn't said anything yet.


----------



## Zero Moment (Nov 9, 2011)

*Re: Evil GM Mafia [Day 1]*

L has a serious talent for this.

*KK* for inactivity.


----------



## Wargle (Nov 10, 2011)

*Re: Evil GM Mafia [Day 1]*

*Kam* it is then.

(people with actions, were you told you you had one, because mine just told me I was <adjective> and nothing else?)


----------



## Dragon (Nov 10, 2011)

*Re: Evil GM Mafia [Day 1]*

Yeah, let's try to tip the scales against L. *Karkat*, then :o


----------



## .... (Nov 10, 2011)

*Re: Evil GM Mafia [Day 1]*

*Karkat.*


----------



## Phantom (Nov 11, 2011)

*Re: Evil GM Mafia [Day 1]*

Darn I was hoping Karkat would defend himself..... :( now I lose my new toy.


Karkat was lynched. Innocent.


----------



## donotlookatdiagram (Nov 11, 2011)

*Re: Evil GM Mafia [Day 1]*

...Night actions?


----------



## Phantom (Nov 11, 2011)

*Re: Evil GM Mafia [Day 1]*

Please, no night posting.


----------



## Phantom (Nov 19, 2011)

*Re: Evil GM Mafia [Day 1]*

FUCK FORGOT TO CHANGE THE TITLE (FIXETH)

So last night everyone was sad, mourning the death of their dear friend. But that was only the beginning. When the town awoke the next morning they found the body of *Windydragon *in Mai's house. Upon investigation, it appeared that Windydragon was mafia, and had come snooping in Mai's house. 

Poor Mai, even though she was an elderly lady, still had a bit of kick left... especially when it came to her shotgun. "HEADSHOT!" The elderly woman proclaimed as she shot the intruder in the face. And she still wondered why no one wanted to visit her. 

Never mess with Granny. 

*Windydragon is dead. Was mafia. Cookies.*

*Windragon's role PM? "You select one person to kill each night. "
*


----------



## Zero Moment (Nov 19, 2011)

*Re: Evil GM Mafia [Day 2]*

Egad!
Well Mai I'm not coming to your house anytime soon 0_0

But maybe you can come visit your grandson Seeker Jake sometime????

I haven't seen you in so long, and I see your skill with firearms haven't decreased a bit, and we can have a shooting competition, me with my deudly 2x firearms and you with your rifle shotgun
We can go collect some skulls!
Did I ever mention I love skulls????


----------



## Phantom (Nov 19, 2011)

*Re: Evil GM Mafia [Day 2]*

*hands over DarkAura's skull*


----------



## RK-9 (Nov 19, 2011)

*Re: Evil GM Mafia [Day 2]*

OH MY GOD LS EDITED HIS POST BAN


----------



## Phantom (Nov 19, 2011)

*Re: Evil GM Mafia [Day 2]*

He did...



 LS99 now can post using only youtube videos. You heard me.


----------



## ole_schooler (Nov 19, 2011)

*Re: Evil GM Mafia [Day 2]*

That...is pretty bad.  I have no leads, so another pity lynch for *Legendaryseeker99*.


----------



## Wargle (Nov 19, 2011)

*Re: Evil GM Mafia [Day 2]*

*LS*


----------



## Zero Moment (Nov 19, 2011)

*Re: Evil GM Mafia [Day 1]*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ve7TB0FggaY


----------



## Zero Moment (Nov 19, 2011)

*Re: Evil GM Mafia [Day 2]*

[B]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7ak8StDRJRs[/B]


----------



## Mai (Nov 19, 2011)

*Re: Evil GM Mafia [Day 2]*

So I guess I'm a paranoid gun owner??? I still don't know who I am, really 0_0 I'd ask Phantom, but I'm not sure if she'd tell me (correctly).

Anyway this pity-lynching seems like a bad idea; a lot of us are probably going to have to do weird stuff and that's the point of a bastard mod. I'm tempted to only post using Youtube too, but that would make this impossible. I think we should go for *ole_schooler.*


----------



## .... (Nov 19, 2011)

*Re: Evil GM Mafia [Day 2]*

*LS99*, out of pity.


----------



## Mai (Nov 19, 2011)

*Re: Evil GM Mafia [Day 2]*



Mawile said:


> *LS99*, out of pity.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O2WDUj5644E

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UewV7XtJIt8&feature=related


----------



## Zero Moment (Nov 19, 2011)

*Re: Evil GM Mafia [Day 2]*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N4E4dHHdAUs

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eu_RJvePnsU

*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UYx8dPFR588*


----------



## Mai (Nov 19, 2011)

*Re: Evil GM Mafia [Day 2]*



Legendaryseeker99 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N4E4dHHdAUs
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eu_RJvePnsU
> 
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UYx8dPFR588*


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UYx8dPFR588?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JWMm9ZUda5o&feature=related


----------



## Zero Moment (Nov 19, 2011)

*Re: Evil GM Mafia [Day 2]*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E9K07cRxmVU!


----------



## Mai (Nov 19, 2011)

*Re: Evil GM Mafia [Day 2]*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ysR-Npggh68

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kiHbuVWw-wI


----------



## Light (Nov 19, 2011)

*Re: Evil GM Mafia [Day 2]*

Go ahead as you waste your days with thinking 
When you fall everyone stands 
Another day and you've had your fill of sinking 
With the life held in your 
Hands are shaking cold 
These hands are meant to hold 

Speak to me, when all you got to keep is strong 
Move along, move along like I know you do 
And even when your hope is gone 
Move along, move along just to make it through 
Move along 
Move along 


Ok so _apparently_ I don't have to post entirely with song lyrics. Phantom clairified this for me last night. Phantom said I can _only post_ using song lyrics, but to LS99 she said he can _post only_ using YouTube videos, so I'm unsure what the case is for him? LS, if it comes down to the worst, here is a loophole.

*Ole_Schooler*


----------



## Wargle (Nov 19, 2011)

*Re: Evil GM Mafia [Day 2]*

inb4 you die of loophole.

Not sure who to lynch... I dont like pity lynches but posting in videos is kinda a drawback.


----------



## Phantom (Nov 19, 2011)

*Re: Evil GM Mafia [Day 2]*

Light, don't make me take back your Christmas present. 

Anyways. I will take back the youtube thing, it's sort of insane. But you guys did a really good job of that, I'm proud of you.


----------



## Mai (Nov 19, 2011)

*Re: Evil GM Mafia [Day 2]*



Phantom said:


> Light, don't make me take back your Christmas present.
> 
> Anyways. I will take back the youtube thing, it's sort of insane. But you guys did a really good job of that, I'm proud of you.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kYXAHlYnPNI&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wIlk2IeXVAo


----------



## ole_schooler (Nov 19, 2011)

*Re: Evil GM Mafia [Day 2]*

Wait a minute.  Is it a rule that everyone I nominate claims doctor?  Because this has happened twice, and I'm pretty sure that's not my power.  Let's try it out.  *Ole_schooler*


----------



## Mai (Nov 19, 2011)

*Re: Evil GM Mafia [Day 2]*



ole_schooler said:


> Wait a minute.  Is it a rule that everyone I nominate claims doctor?  Because this has happened twice, and I'm pretty sure that's not my power.  Let's try it out.  *Ole_schooler*


... 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rPab2-ozGvI&feature=related


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Nov 19, 2011)

*Re: Evil GM Mafia [Day 2]*

he thinks him lynching himself will make him claim doctor.

Or something.


----------



## Zero Moment (Nov 19, 2011)

*Re: Evil GM Mafia [Day 2]*

Ole_Schooler, you /know/ you want to Doctor claim.


----------



## Phantom (Nov 19, 2011)

*Re: Evil GM Mafia [Day 2]*

DOCTOR! DOCTOR! GIVE ME THE NEEEEWWS!~


----------



## donotlookatdiagram (Nov 20, 2011)

*Re: Evil GM Mafia [Day 2]*



ole_schooler said:


> Wait a minute.  Is it a rule that everyone I nominate claims doctor?  Because this has happened twice, and I'm pretty sure that's not my power.  Let's try it out.  *Ole_schooler*


There could just be two doctors.


----------



## ole_schooler (Nov 20, 2011)

*Re: Evil GM Mafia [Day 2]*

Nope, because now I'm a doctor.  Well, this is interesting.  Who wants to be a doctor?  I'll vote for you, and you may become one!


----------



## ole_schooler (Nov 20, 2011)

*Re: Evil GM Mafia [Day 2]*

Nope, because now I'm a doctor.  Well, this is interesting.  Who wants to be a doctor?  I'll vote for you, and you may become one!


----------



## Mai (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Evil GM Mafia [Day 2]*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aEWoQTEjLak/http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V3YMRp36Ad8

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WVwcvLqFqZc&feature=related


----------



## Mai (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Evil GM Mafia [Day 2]*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aEWoQTEjLak/http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V3YMRp36Ad8

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WVwcvLqFqZc&feature=related


----------



## donotlookatdiagram (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Evil GM Mafia [Day 2]*



Mai said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aEWoQTEjLak/http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V3YMRp36Ad8
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WVwcvLqFqZc&feature=related


I do believe that I have wasted 5 minutes of my life trying to decipher that. Thanks. I WILL NEVER GET THOSE FIVE MINUTES BACK.

But in all seriousness, I think ole_schooler has two votes against him now.


----------



## Zero Moment (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Evil GM Mafia [Day 2]*

what is this i dont even








I believe Ole_Schooler has 4/5 votes?


----------



## Zero Moment (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Evil GM Mafia [Day 2]*

IT KEEPS HAPENING


----------



## Light (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Evil GM Mafia [Day 2]*

Um? Is this some kind of doctor who joke from Phantom? Because I really am the doctor.


----------



## Phantom (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Evil GM Mafia [Day 2]*

POSTING cause for some weird reason I'm not seeing any posts past what I think is dontlookatdiagram's most recent one....

Nope still not seeing any.


----------



## ole_schooler (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Evil GM Mafia [Day 2]*

Let's make it one less.  *Abstain*


----------



## Zero Moment (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Evil GM Mafia [Day 2]*

That was some weird glitch shit
Why, I believe that was so glitched up that it could give Lord English cancer


----------



## Phantom (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Evil GM Mafia [Day 2]*

Adding another 24 hours cause I doubt ole_schooler wants to effectively lynch themselves by accident.


----------



## ole_schooler (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Evil GM Mafia [Day 2]*

Ah, right.  *Mai*, then.


----------



## Mai (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Evil GM Mafia [Day 2]*



ole_schooler said:


> Ah, right.  *Mai*, then.


(Quitting the video stuff now)

Why? Also, I'm not a doctor yet; I suppose if we wait and see what happens there's a chance Phantom hasn't been online since then.


----------



## Phantom (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Evil GM Mafia [Day 2]*

Rule one, Phantom browses like a phantom.


Or I could be just being a bitch... you seriously think I would just run around plastering stickers on people and make them MD's... really? 


Besides everyone would be fucked if the paranoid granny became a healer...... I don't even know how to gm that...


----------



## Wargle (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Evil GM Mafia [Day 2]*



Phantom said:


> Rule one, Phantom browses like a phantom.
> 
> 
> Or I could be just being a bitch... you seriously think I would just run around plastering stickers on people and make them MD's... really?
> ...


TV Trope Intimate Healing and Real Life Trope Pedophile


----------



## ole_schooler (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Evil GM Mafia [Day 2]*

Maybe when I turned myself into a healer the power to turn others into healers went away.  And I chose Mai because her "posts" indicated she didn't care about being doctor-ified.  Swapping back to *LS99*, because I don't actually want to die now.


----------



## RK-9 (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Evil GM Mafia [Day 2]*

Have fun NOT dying.

Except, *LS99* may die during this lynchoff.


----------



## Zero Moment (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Evil GM Mafia [Day 2]*

What, now you're going after me? >:\

Well, since people are objecting to Ole_schooler being lynched, why not Littlestream? She has only posted once, on the first page, so she is officially inactive.


----------



## donotlookatdiagram (Nov 22, 2011)

*Re: Evil GM Mafia [Day 2]*

I really don't see a reason lo lynch LS99.
*Littlestream for inactivity.*


----------



## Phantom (Nov 22, 2011)

*Re: Evil GM Mafia [Day 2]*

..... adding another 24 hours... MAKE UP YOUR MINDS! HOW HARD IS IT TO KILL SOMEONE?


----------



## Littlestream (Nov 22, 2011)

*Re: Evil GM Mafia [Day 2]*

I'm here and would most definitely prefer not to be lynched. I was planning on posting last night but couldn't for various reasons. 

I'm not going to vote, though, because due to the evil nature of this game I am unable to.


----------



## Wargle (Nov 22, 2011)

*Re: Evil GM Mafia [Day 2]*

Littlestream basically claimed voteless townie


----------



## Zero Moment (Nov 22, 2011)

*Re: Evil GM Mafia [Day 1]*

I'd like to know why /I'm/ the one getting lynched when Ole_Schooler is the one who has tried pity lynching twice :\


----------



## Zero Moment (Nov 22, 2011)

*Re: Evil GM Mafia [Day 2]*

Also, Ole_Schooler's Doctor-ification thing doesn't exist

My role PM said that I could heal people, but questioned whether or not I went to medical school


----------



## Littlestream (Nov 23, 2011)

*Re: Evil GM Mafia [Day 2]*

Actually I'm voteless and I have a role. I won't tell you that yet, though, because I'm not sure if it'll be important.


----------



## Littlestream (Nov 23, 2011)

*Re: Evil GM Mafia [Day 2]*

Actually I'm voteless and I have a role. I won't tell you that yet, though, because I'm not sure if it'll be important.


----------



## Phantom (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Evil GM Mafia [Day 2]*

Oookay... so I added these up...

Sorry for being late, been sick.

LS99 ||||
ole_schooler |||
Mai |
Littlestream ||

The group lead Legendaryseeker to the gallows. When his feet stopped twitching they inspected his home, only to find nothing but a first aid kit and a slip of paper saying "I R A Ductor"...


*Legendaryseeker99 is dead. Innocent*

*48 hours for night actions.*


----------



## Phantom (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: Evil GM Mafia [Night 2]*

Nothing happens. Cause you all fail.

Actually no, I do... I need people to resend their actions... I sort of... A gremlin stole my inbox... 


NOT BEING EVIL--> I've been really sick and haven't been near a computer... plus my inbox got itself eaten. This game is still on, I just need to go back to GM school.


----------



## Phantom (Dec 5, 2011)

*Re: Evil GM Mafia [Night 2]*

...

Wow, I even let you RESEND things and you still phail. One person sent me an action.. and they didn't even have that as an action! :/


Sigh. 

*No one died. *


----------



## ole_schooler (Dec 5, 2011)

Let's see if anyone still cares.  *Littlestream*


----------



## Littlestream (Dec 5, 2011)

:/ Stop trying to kill me. Please? I really don't wanna die before I get a chance to use my powers.


----------



## ole_schooler (Dec 5, 2011)

If you can get one person to vote for someone else, I'll change my vote.


----------



## Wargle (Dec 5, 2011)

I'll vote for someone else.

*ole_schooler* seems awfully lunch happy


----------



## ole_schooler (Dec 5, 2011)

Well, that's because lunch is delicious, *Wargle*.  But I also like killing bad guys.


----------



## Wargle (Dec 5, 2011)

...That was to be lynch. Lynch, not lunch.


----------



## ole_schooler (Dec 6, 2011)

I like both lunches and lynches.


----------



## Mai (Dec 6, 2011)

...

*Ole_schooler?* Not like it matters. This is a bastard mod.


----------



## Phantom (Dec 6, 2011)

Fuck it now I'm hungry.


----------



## Light (Dec 6, 2011)

*Ole_Schooler*


----------



## ole_schooler (Dec 6, 2011)

And when I'm gone, who will goad you into moving the game along?


----------



## Wargle (Dec 8, 2011)

Me. Auf Wiedersehen ole_schooler!


----------



## Phantom (Dec 9, 2011)

... Is it sad I needed to translate that?

The group lead ole_schooler to the chopping block, while the accused screamed and pleaded that they were the only people keeping this investigation going the people had already decided. 

With tears in their eyes ole_schooler laid their head on the cold hard stone of the chopping block whilst the GM readied the... shit, she forgot the axe!

It was Wargle who saved the day by providing a butterknife... this was going to take a while. 

*ole_schooler is dead. They were innocent. *


----------



## Phantom (Dec 18, 2011)

No I haven't forgotten. 

I got one night action. One, I am ending the game due to lack of activity. 

Here are the role PM's and what they mean.

Legendaryseeker99: 



> You want a role, fine, have one I don't care. You choose one person to heal a night. Yep one, I don't care who just make an action already.
> 
> You _did go to medical school right???_ RIGHT?
> 
> Hope so. Otherwise this town is fucked.


Meaning: Town quack doctor, has a 25% chance of failing and heal target dies.

Mai:



> HI GRANNY!!!!!!


Meaning: Any player who "visits" the Granny is killed.

Chief Zackrai:



> So wait... you're a cop? OH SHI-


Meaning: Insane Cop
DarkAura:



> Sometimes death isn't always the answer, I mean come on, you're only 30! Don't do something you might regret later.


Meaning: Will commit suicide sometime after 30 posts have been made. 

Karkat Vantas:



> You're the face of this town! That or the most hated person.. I mean, fuck, do you HAVE TO YELL SO LOUDLY>???
> 
> You're the town crier... yepyep. So every night I give you a message and you have to post it the next day in your first post.
> 
> Tonight's message: "peanut butter. that will be all."


Meaning: Pretty plain.

Mawile:



> You're the cop. Inspect one person a night. Go ahead coppa give me your best shot!


Meaning: Obvious

Windragon:



> You select one person to kill each night.


Meaning: Mafia Don!

Littlestream: 



> You're a voteless alien. Yep, you're an alien, and cannot legally vote.


Meaning: Obvious.

RK-9



> You're a mad scientist, when you die your invention goes haywire... and all the dead come back to life, with their jobs and everything?! ISNT THAT GRANND


Meaning: When RK-9 is killed all the dead come back to life, with their roles and everything, game restart button.

Wargle:



> You're suspicious....


Meaning: Mafia goon

Light:



> Hey, you're the mafia doctor!
> 
> 
> You also can only speak using song lyrics.
> ...


Meaning: Obvious.



> ole_schooler:
> 
> You're the mafia death miller.
> 
> ...


donotlookatthediagram

They found the skeletons in your closet. Shit. 

Meaning: miller 
So... I guess no one wins.


----------



## Wargle (Dec 18, 2011)

I would have sent a kill but I thought I was miller, because millers are usually played off as suspicious people.


----------



## ole_schooler (Dec 18, 2011)

I kept sending in people to be killed, but didn't know if it was working.  C'est la vie.


----------



## Light (Dec 18, 2011)

I was the don when Windragon died. I'm guessing I was the one person who sent in an action? Unless this is extreme bastardism.


----------



## Phantom (Dec 18, 2011)

Nope, night kill was sentm that's it.


----------



## Littlestream (Dec 19, 2011)

And just as I started to think my plan might actually work, too. Oh well.


----------

